# august 21st cat tment oconee



## bigbass07 (Aug 1, 2010)

ok guys saturday nite august 21st is our second kitty tment on lake oconee. blast off 8:00pm weigh in 6:30 sunday morn. $150.00 per 3 man team 9 rod maxium. coolers , live wells, stringers (1 per stringer)allowed no baskets. we will start registering at 6:00 at sugar creek marina. same rules apply. spread the word hope we can get 20 boats . contact me 770-841 5916


----------



## j_seph (Aug 1, 2010)

Good deal, I got at least one of them boats done told me that they wanted a rematch. Lol

Maybe that ole washed up catfisherman, SOS can make it to this one!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 1, 2010)

j_seph said:


> Good deal, I got at least one of them boats done told me that they wanted a rematch. Lol
> 
> Maybe that ole washed up catfisherman, SOS can make it to this one!



I am there !!!!


----------



## bigbass07 (Aug 1, 2010)

tell every one guys i would like to see 25 boats this time. maybe saturday nite will draw them in


----------



## j_seph (Aug 1, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I am there !!!!


 That makes sense, the tournament is Aug 21 and your already there trying to get you some tied out, it will probally take you 20 days to get a winning stringer tied out


----------



## Dreamer69 (Aug 1, 2010)

We will be there!!!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 1, 2010)

j_seph said:


> That makes sense, the tournament is Aug 21 and your already there trying to get you some tied out, it will probally take you 20 days to get a winning stringer tied out



If you give me back my telephone crank I let you borrow friday night I will not have to worry about anything.


----------



## bigbass07 (Aug 1, 2010)

let the smack talk begin. j esph that show was an ugly cat fish you weighed other day.


----------



## doodleflop (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks ain't everything he tasted just like the rest!


----------



## fburris (Aug 1, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> If you give me back my telephone crank I let you borrow friday night I will not have to worry about anything.



LOL! You guys want me to bring ya some back from Santee next week to string out.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 1, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> If you give me back my telephone crank I let you borrow friday night I will not have to worry about anything.


It wouldn't work, doodleflop tried to use but there was no service! Said due to grim reaper bait sales the line had been disconnected!



bigbass07 said:


> let the smack talk begin. j esph that show was an ugly cat fish you weighed other day.


 That was my first opinon of that fish when he got in the boat. He actually looked like one of those that got left on a jug or a limbline for a long time and messed up his jaw, all I know is the way he peeled off that drag in the rod holder, he was hungry. No worry about the Sultan though, cause if he had one like that on his rod he'd have to cut the line.(he'd never get it out of the rod holder)


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 1, 2010)

j_seph said:


> It wouldn't work, doodleflop tried to use but there was no service! Said due to grim reaper bait sales the line had been disconnected!
> 
> 
> That was my first opinon of that fish when he got in the boat. He actually looked like one of those that got left on a jug or a limbline for a long time and messed up his jaw, all I know is the way he peeled off that drag in the rod holder, he was hungry. No worry about the Sultan though, cause if he had one like that on his rod he'd have to cut the line.(he'd never get it out of the rod holder)



You have to use rod holders? You cant just lay them on the seat?


----------



## Lil Mac (Aug 1, 2010)

hey guys wanted to say i was there sat morn and saw a couple of fish that yall weighed in. i will tell yall now after fishing fri night that i will be there in the tourny. if yall see me stop and say hey because when weigh in comes yall jaw will drop. i will bring some tissue for yall that needs it


----------



## Lil Mac (Aug 1, 2010)

i know yall had a great time out there. in my statement i put i was kidding didnt mean it. i would say this i would like to meet yall that come to get to know yall and maybe one day we could go catfishing. sometimes we gotta take our buddies fishing. and one thing why are there alot of blue cats??? there are way too many of them


----------



## bigbass07 (Aug 2, 2010)

circle hooks for sale , i suggest all cat anglers use them speciallly if you catch bigguns


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 2, 2010)

Whats a circle hook?


----------



## bassmassey (Aug 2, 2010)

lookin good ya'll,  I plan on fishing with you guys on this next one. I need to figure a way to keep some fish alive on my lil boat.......how do ya set those circle hooks??  i need to go get me some of those....


----------



## shoalbass (Aug 2, 2010)

Talked to Judge last night and he said he would try to be at weigh in for the breakfast bisket.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Aug 2, 2010)

You dont set the circle hooks.. they set theirself.. very nice hooks.. Used them for a long time.. Lovem when you catch the big ones because you know hes on there then.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 2, 2010)

sultan of slime said:


> whats a circle hook?


 a flathead(big) loser!


----------



## bigbass07 (Aug 2, 2010)

j_seph said:


> a flathead(big) loser!



speaking of flatheads we will have 2 big fish pots on next tment 1 will be biggest flathead and the other biggest blue. if this sounds good let me know .


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 2, 2010)

bigbass07 said:


> speaking of flatheads we will have 2 big fish pots on next tment 1 will be biggest flathead and the other biggest blue. if this sounds good let me know .



Nice!


----------



## j_seph (Aug 2, 2010)

Suits me, hopefully there will be more flatties caught. Especially after I change them big bream over to some 10/0 kahle hooks.

Sultan, there were several guys there wearing out the fish on the R.C.B.


----------



## btt202 (Aug 3, 2010)

well I thank I'm teaming up with *Bassmassey *and we may take some of you to school this next go round...Class begains 21 Aug 8pm. Don't be late,or you may be sent to study hall at 6am next morning crying over our weight......LOL


----------



## j_seph (Aug 3, 2010)

btt202 said:


> well I thank I'm teaming up with *Bassmassey *and we may take some of you to school this next go round...Class begains 21 Aug 8pm. Don't be late,or you may be sent to study hall at 6am next morning crying over our weight......LOL


Shush!
Just
*Shush!*
You should change your name to read
*BTT!*


----------



## btt202 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## j_seph (Aug 3, 2010)

btt202 said:


>


Those smileys tell the story
 sitting in the boat, munching waiting on the bite

 big fish on
and again
and again
and again
and again (thats my 5)
 sultan mixing his bait trying to play catch up
 as I drive by sultan and btt and bassmassey two hours early to get a quick nap and weigh my fish


----------



## doodleflop (Aug 4, 2010)

That's exactly how it'll happen too. See he had no mention of his partner putting fish in the boat! Maby cause I only contributed to the anchor boy club and didn't help put but one fish in the boat. I better redeem myself this time.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 4, 2010)

doodleflop said:


> That's exactly how it'll happen too. See he had no mention of his partner putting fish in the boat! Maby cause I only contributed to the anchor boy club and didn't help put but one fish in the boat. I better redeem myself this time.


 Patience grasshopper, patience you have many more pulls until you get to the stage that Hatchrooster and I are at. It will not be much longer and you will surpass the great Sultan of Slime. You have already tied his record of one fish in the boat during a tourney. Wait, you caught more than one in the Hilljack tourney so you have passed Sultan already


----------



## btt202 (Aug 4, 2010)

j_seph said:


> Patience grasshopper, patience you have many more pulls until you get to the stage that Hatchrooster and I are at. It will not be much longer and you will surpass the great Sultan of Slime. You have already tied his record of one fish in the boat during a tourney. Wait, you caught more than one in the Hilljack tourney so you have passed Sultan already


Why you treat the man that way!!!


----------



## j_seph (Aug 4, 2010)

btt202 said:


> Why you treat the man that way!!!


 Figure if I make him mad he might show up and fish with us for a change and leave that yak at the house. Heck I can out run him as long as it ain't downhill
He knows he's loved


----------



## btt202 (Aug 5, 2010)

*oconee*

Going Friday or Saturday night to do alittle pre fishing anyone going to be out there


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 5, 2010)

btt202 said:


> Going Friday or Saturday night to do alittle pre fishing anyone going to be out there



I will be out there saturday night.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 5, 2010)

Boys, boys, we did no pre-fish and got second, my 2 buddies also did not pre-fish and they caught fish. Pre-Fishing is for green fishers!


----------



## doodleflop (Aug 5, 2010)

Sounds like they are running operation sore lip. Saving there holes and pre fishing all the others. Good strategy but it won't work guys team hold em hook will have no problem weighing five fish!


----------



## bigbass07 (Aug 5, 2010)

watch out for team catch yo cat they are gonna be loaded for bear i mean kitty's aug 21st


----------



## bassmassey (Aug 6, 2010)

well fellas, i got that sunday off work and will be able to fish with ya'll saturday night. I'm excited.....looks like I'm fishin' w/ team MacDaddy!!  So what's up macdaddy......we doin some santee driftin or you wanna anchor down and throw out a nice spread.....or heck we might be better off doing both at certain times of the night??


----------



## j_seph (Aug 6, 2010)

bassmassey said:


> well fellas, i got that sunday off work and will be able to fish with ya'll saturday night. I'm excited.....looks like I'm fishin' w/ team MacDaddy!! So what's up macdaddy......we doin some santee driftin or you wanna anchor down and throw out a nice spread.....or heck we might be better off doing both at certain times of the night??


 You'd be better off dragging your jonboat behind his pontoon. That way when he stops you can jump in it and go catch some fish, cause he ain't gonna be anchored up on no catfish, just big ole gar


----------



## bigbass07 (Aug 6, 2010)

guys one rule change. it has been brought up that the number of people per team should not matter since it is limited to 9 rods . i agree to this so bring a boat load but still only 9 rods. this may help out some with entry fees. make sure they have life vest. see ya there.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 6, 2010)

bigbass07 said:


> guys one rule change. it has been brought up that the number of people per team should not matter since it is limited to 9 rods . i agree to this so bring a boat load but still only 9 rods. this may help out some with entry fees. make sure they have life vest. see ya there.


 and not more people than the boat is rated for!


----------



## bassmassey (Aug 6, 2010)

who's in favor in a rule regarding the release of all healthy fish over 15lbs after weigh in??   would help promote the sport and the fishery........


----------



## j_seph (Aug 6, 2010)

bassmassey said:


> who's in favor in a rule regarding the release of all healthy fish over 15lbs after weigh in?? would help promote the sport and the fishery........


 I


----------



## btt202 (Aug 7, 2010)

High Ho , High Ho  ,off to Oconee I go !!! Going over this eveing and do a all niter


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 7, 2010)

btt202 said:


> High Ho , High Ho  ,off to Oconee I go !!! Going over this eveing and do a all niter



You're a lil tall to be a dwarf aren't you?


----------



## doodleflop (Aug 7, 2010)

When you catch lil dwarf fish all night what else you expect from him. Most of us say dink for little fish but his are dwarfs. Haha wear em out btt!!!!


----------



## btt202 (Aug 8, 2010)

What a night on Oconee fished from 6pm sat eve to about 8 am sun.38 mile traveled by Gps found some pretty good hole . see you 21st...


----------



## j_seph (Aug 8, 2010)

btt202 said:


> What a night on Oconee fished from 6pm sat eve to about 8 am sun.38 mile traveled by Gps found some pretty good hole . see you 21st...


 post is useless without pics!


----------



## btt202 (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## flip0302 (Aug 9, 2010)

I think that its great that to see this kind or tournament. Long time coming to see it close to home! I will do my best to see you guys there.
I assume it is ok to have bait pre-caught?

Johnny


----------



## bigbass07 (Aug 9, 2010)

flip0302 said:


> I think that its great that to see this kind or tournament. Long time coming to see it close to home! I will do my best to see you guys there.
> I assume it is ok to have bait pre-caught?
> 
> Johnny



yes you can pre catch your bait . lot of guys register then go out and catch it, then come back for blast off and boat check. we will register starting at 6pm in the store. hope to see you there spread the word we need to grow it.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 10, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> You're a lil tall to be a dwarf aren't you?


 You could paint him blue though and he'd look like Papa Smurf


----------



## j_seph (Aug 10, 2010)

New game plan, y'all LOOOOOSSSSSEEEEEEEE
Got to love secret weapons


----------



## Lil Mac (Aug 14, 2010)

circle hooks are tha number one hooks used for catfish. it may be a lazy man way of fishin but it will bring tha big ones. you just gotta know how to fish with it and how to use it. ive been fishin with circle hooks bout 5 years. ive used straight hooks and lost almost everyone. tats y i used circle hooks bc i know i can catch him. if i loose him o well theres another big one for me


----------



## doodleflop (Aug 15, 2010)

Lil Mac you might want to leave the hooks in the fish so you'll have extra weight at the weigh in heck go ahead and leave the leader an weight tied on too


----------



## j_seph (Aug 15, 2010)

doodleflop said:


> Lil Mac you might want to leave the hooks in the fish so you'll have extra weight at the weigh in heck go ahead and leave the leader an weight tied on too


 Down boy, heel, I said down boy!


----------



## Lil Mac (Aug 16, 2010)

you use striaght hooks is fine but make sure you buy tha expensive kind or it will bend. make sure your hook is strong enough to hold a big cat. make sure if it comes off your pole aint in tha water. cirlce hooks are tha BEST. yall can use them sorry hooks if yall want but im usin tha hooks tat belong in tha catfish mouth. i dont use tha hook tat will catch a striper or a bass


----------



## j_seph (Aug 16, 2010)

Lil Mac said:


> you use striaght hooks is fine but make sure you buy tha expensive kind or it will bend. make sure your hook is strong enough to hold a big cat. make sure if it comes off your pole aint in tha water. cirlce hooks are tha BEST. yall can use them sorry hooks if yall want but im usin tha hooks tat belong in tha catfish mouth. i dont use tha hook tat will catch a striper or a bass


 We use 8/0 gama hooks but we are also learning that kahle hooks are great on them flatheads. When using big, live baits for flatheads these will be the go to hooks for me. I will still use the circles with cutbait, just not big live baits.


----------



## Lil Mac (Aug 16, 2010)

them looks good but i dont use live bait. maybe you need to show them peopl them hooks maybe they wont catch stripers.well them hooks will so really circle hooks are tha best when they are on they stay on them straight hooks they can come off. ive had a big blue cat tat was barely hooked in tha mouth had his liner mouth and i could have swore tat he would have came off but he never did. i lost a couple of bit hits on a circle hook but i dont care much for them straight hooks. wish i had tha money i would join tha tourny with yall folks. it will be a blast hope yall have fun and let me know how it goes.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 16, 2010)

All I can say on the Circles is I've used em for 10+ years on cats and stripers. Never had a problem however this year I have had at least 10 flats over 20 come off one em.
PM Sultan of Slime and he may let you go with him for free, he's gonna go anyways. If he was to get lucky and win then you could pay him half the entry fee or just go with him and show him what to do and get a free fishing trip out of it without being in the tournament.


----------



## btt202 (Aug 16, 2010)

Bassmassey and my partner are prefishing tonight call a few 
mins. ago had over 50 lbs in the boat. He said turning out to be a good nite.So Folks it ON come Saturday . Show us the Money$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## j_seph (Aug 17, 2010)

btt202 said:


> Bassmassey and my partner are prefishing tonight call a few
> mins. ago had over 50 lbs in the boat. He said turning out to be a good nite.So Folks it ON come Saturday . Show us the Money$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


 Whatever you say there team Papa Smurf


----------



## bassmassey (Aug 17, 2010)

come on macdaddy,  we gonna be modest until the money is distributed. I know there's gonna be some good fishermen who wanna win as bad as anyone else. We did have a pretty good night santee driftin the oconee though.

j-seph,  I used to swear by those 10/0 king khale until i had more then a few turn back into a big live bream at hook set, they will break your heart. gamakatsu 8/0 circle are like a sore peter.......they're hard to beat......you can get a 25 pack for a pretty good price too.........

oh yeah,  kahles do have one thing going for them,  they do go both ways


----------



## j_seph (Aug 17, 2010)

bassmassey said:


> come on macdaddy, we gonna be modest until the money is distributed. I know there's gonna be some good fishermen who wanna win as bad as anyone else. We did have a pretty good night santee driftin the oconee though.
> 
> j-seph, I used to swear by those 10/0 king khale until i had more then a few turn back into a big live bream at hook set, they will break your heart. gamakatsu 8/0 circle are like a sore peter.......they're hard to beat......you can get a 25 pack for a pretty good price too.........
> 
> oh yeah, kahles do have one thing going for them, they do go both ways


I use Gama 8/0, them kahles will work too, ya just got to have enough rear like macdaddy and I doto bury that hook, of coarse braided line and stiffer rods help


----------

